# The significance of Gift Art/Fan Art?



## Ak-Nolij (May 3, 2009)

Well, it's been on my mind for a long time. Maybe it's laziness, maybe I'm just completely scared out of my wits thinking about making a piece dedicated to an artist who's obviously better than I am, overall. I'd like to know, is it wrong if by any chance I actually draw someone else's character and randomly pop it up for them without knowing them or them knowing me personally?(or some shit like that?) 

Like for example there's some little "inner-circle" thing going on where normal artist A jokes around with cool artist B alot, then artist A draws something for artist B, artist B likes it and pays back with an incredible piece featuring artist A's char or something. Mind you I'm not about attention-whoring, so I'm not thinking about this stuff because it generates views and fav+'s.

I mean I know I need permission to use any of their work, but it's not like I'm making anything incredibly mind-blowing. Nowadays, I'm just sketching, barely using GIMP anymore since all I always do is mess with render plug-ins and color palettes(since I always have little time to do so and takes alot of time to get inspired). Is doing this a waste of my time? Or something I can really learn from?

Please, I need some input before I pick up my pencil again. Thanks.

~Ak-Nolij


----------



## Kittiara (May 4, 2009)

If you want to draw an artist's character or dedicate a piece to 'em, there's no prerequisite for skill or for knowing them at all.

It's just gift/fan art and it's much appreciated no matter how "amazing" it might be.  Why should it have to be INCREDIBLY MIND-BLOWING?


----------



## Leeham991dark (May 4, 2009)

Personally I would not draw a picture for someone I did not know, and I would certainly find it odd to get art from someone I don't know, but it's not certain. 
Asking for permissions always helps.

Just keep drawing, and maybe try to don't draw something that you think about. I'm not too sure, personally preference, but I've found that thinking about what you are going to draw may ruin it. 
Try fan-art if you wish...
That said, ask them what they want you to draw. That is my personal best motivator, maybe try it.

In the long run it's not my decision though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2009)

Gift art is a nice thing regardless of skill level.

Though it's the "thought that counts" keep in mind that you should be thinking about the character you're doing a gift for. What I'm saying is it's good you admire a character/artist but find out their tastes. Nothing can be more worse than giving a "gift" that has no thought behind into knowing that the person likes or dislikes.


----------



## krisCrash (May 6, 2009)

Gifts at mostly any level are awesome.

There are a few artists who really don't appreciate it and will stir drama, I think they are asshats.

I also saw one reporting a gift for character theft after thanking the artist that did it. Again, asshat.

Asking first really blows the surprise though :/


----------



## wolflette (May 6, 2009)

everyone else pretty much covered the question, only thing i can think to add, is that if its for a total stranger you might want to put something in the descrption like 'copy right [blah blah blah], if you dont want me to display this please let me know and ill take it down' then they cant yell theif of anyother asshatish things. usualy people are happy to get gift art no matter what your skill level, i love it from new artists, i always feel honored that they wanted to practice with me =p


----------



## krisCrash (May 6, 2009)

If someone is ungrateful about gift art you make for them, I think you should take it down.

Then recolour it and post it with "original character don't steal"


----------



## tomwaya (May 7, 2009)

I'd be ten shades of happy if anyone drew one of my characters for me, as an artist I personally think it's awesome.
I drew a character pic for someone I didn't know all that well a while back, and to avoid any trouble I e-mailed it to him direct. That way if he was pissed off about it I could just apologise and promise I wouldn't post it. Luckily he thought it was awesome so I posted it.
Remember, it's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice!


----------



## pkingsora (May 8, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> If someone is ungrateful about gift art you make for them, I think you should take it down.
> 
> Then recolour it and post it with "original character don't steal"




Fufufu I agree entirely, its rare people go outta thier way to do gift art fer those they dunt know..and if you admire someone and wish to show them through your work ( blood n seat technically, spending hours ot mins working on it putting your very soul into that piece) and they step on it, then its clear they dunt deserve it :3


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 14, 2009)

Agreement with the above. Just adding on to think about the artist when doing it. Make sure it would end up being accidentally offensive or something. 

I'll take myself for example. I would love getting gift art or fan art. But if you take my fursona and draw her with another guy that is not my husband's fursona, then I will be upset by it greatly. Because I'm nice, I won't cuss you out or anything, but I would ask for the image to be taken down or for the other character to be changed. 

See what I mean?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 14, 2009)

"If you feel like drawing something, draw it." 
First advice I got, last I ever needed.

What to do with it, now that's another story, but let's see how it turns out first, mmh?


----------

